# Learning how to post



## grasshopper (Apr 23, 2008)

This is a test post to make sure I am uploading my pics properly. Once I see that this works there will be plenty more to come.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 23, 2008)

How do you post an image so that when people click on it the image becomes full size? Thanx


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 23, 2008)

*Not sure how your uploading your pics. Might wanna try making them a bit bigger. Here is a link on how we upload them. It might help.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18328  Nice nug by the way. :hubba:  *


			
				grasshopper said:
			
		

> How do you post an image so that when people click on it the image becomes full size? Thanx


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

nice dude


----------

